# New Home



## ladycop322 (Sep 4, 2015)

This blank now has a new home in Canada 

Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Sep 4, 2015)

Nice touch with the white background. I like the way it brightens things up. Is it painted?


----------



## TonyL (Sep 4, 2015)

Very nice! I hope you told it about the harsh winters there


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 4, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Very nice! I hope you told it about the harsh winters there



Oh yah and "we" also live in igloos.


----------



## Skie_M (Sep 6, 2015)

How long did you have to microwave the watch to make it all bendy and such?


----------

